

Can a mutant douchebag change his life? - steveplace
http://jamesaltucher.com/2010/10/can-a-mutant-douchebag-change-his-life/

======
JohnIdol
teenage mutant ninja turtles did change their lives

------
tkahn6
"pop finance books from the 70s like books by Adam Smith"

 _What?_

If by 'the 70s' he meant the 1770s...

